# 1st Hasagawa kit



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

1:48 F-18F built OOB


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Good looking bird. Cool background also, almost looks like it is on the tarmac!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice job!!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Well done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------

